# Future of Autommune Diseases



## Ksum (Jun 21, 2014)

So I try to be optimistic and try to have brighter and better things to look forward to.

On that note, what is the latest on autoimmune disease treatment? 
Will there be a cure one day? 
Will a current autoimmune disease eventually be treatable?

I know this may not happen in my lifetime, I'm 22, but maybe my kids might benefit, or your kids.

Let's talk about something positive


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Interesting questions.

No answers here, but I do find it interesting that we know how to "turn down" the immune system for organ transplant recipients, but we don't yet know how to successfully treat autoimmune diseases. In my mind, there's a connection between those two bodies of knowledge.

I hope we DO come see effective treatment in your lifetime.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Of course there will be a "cure." And it will come by analyzing DNA before birth and neutralizing any antibodies at the same time. That's what I think will happen.

The more we discover, the more we'll move ahead. What we're learning now is astounding, by comparison of where we were just ten years ago.

So Ksum, you will see a "cure" during your lifetime. I'm pretty darned sure of that.


----------



## shafree (May 8, 2014)

My guess is that gut microbiome research will help improve our understanding of autoimmune diseases immeasurably in the coming decades, which will lead to better treatments but not cures.


----------

